# 2011 Cruze 1.4LT & 1.8L EPA test data



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

• here's 2011 Cruze 1.4LT (LUJ) and 1.8L (LUW) EPA test data from the EPA website:

http://www.epa.gov/otaq/datafiles/FOI_BGMXV01.8011_APPIPT1_R1.PDF

...if you know what to look for, there's interesting information buried in there (35 pages!)

• and, here's more EPA vs. CALIF emissions certification information:

http://www.gmfleet.com/pdf/2011+Model+Emissions+Bulletin+06-18-2010.pdf


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...if you know what to look for, there's interesting information buried in there (35 pages!)


"Buried" is the right word.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...whether you're "digging" for *gold*, *diamonds*, or *information*, you often have to "sift" through a LOT of _chaff_, _dirt_, or _*caca*_ (spanish word).


----------

